# Enjoy today they say it is your last



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So have your favorite meal with your favorite person. Do a favorite activity and enjoy your night. When nothing happens at least you will have had a great evening

The newest ?global apocalypse? date is this Friday ? wait what? | KFOR.com



> End Times Prophecies has declared the world will end on July 29 in a chain of events caused by the "polar flip" phenomenon.
> 
> The group says the polar shift will trigger worldwide tremors, setting off multiple earthquakes and a "rolling cloud" that will destroy the world.





> It's probably worth noting - the group also predicted a giant asteroid would collide with earth back in May.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Life will go on , " I hope " . I don't think it will happen ,but it does I know were I going .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

God will look after his own .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't buy into apocalyptic scenarios. I think we will perish in a more graduated, steady decline. I'll explain more on Monday lol.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Of all the possible end-of-the-world causes, this is one of the least likely. For the simple fact that magnetic pole reversal has occurred hundreds of times in the past, and little or nothing has happened because of it. There is zero evidence of mass die offs or any other detectable effect coincident with pole reversals, except for the magnetic field engendered in molten rock as it cools. Besides, it takes dozens or hundreds of years for the earths field to flip, it doesn't happen overnight.

There are lots of real disasters to worry about, this is a non-starter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Of all the possible end-of-the-world causes, this is one of the least likely. For the simple fact that magnetic pole reversal has occurred hundreds of times in the past, and little or nothing has happened because of it. There is zero evidence of mass die offs or any other detectable effect coincident with pole reversals, except for the magnetic field engendered in molten rock as it cools. Besides, it takes dozens or hundreds of years for the earths field to flip, it doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> There are lots of real disasters to worry about, this is a non-starter.


Party Pooper^^^


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I thank God for every day he has given me, he will take me when it's time, I'm just passing through anyway....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well if that's the case I'm coming out of the closet! I've been in there for 2 hours looking for a gay guy to beat up and haven't seen a one.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Well if that's the case I'm coming out of the closet! I've been in there for 2 hours looking for a gay guy to beat up and haven't seen a one.


They're all in Philadelphia at the DNC.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasquatch that's funny crap.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn it Sidekahr I was looking for an excuse to have leg of lamb and a nice bottle of Merlot for dinner :vs_frown:


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Darn it Sidekahr I was looking for an excuse to have leg of lamb and a nice bottle of Merlot for dinner :vs_frown:


You still got it. I declare 7-29 leg of lamb and Merlot day. In honor of Auntie.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> You still got it. I declare 7-29 leg of lamb and Merlot day. In honor of Auntie.


Thank you Secret Prepper


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stop talking about alcohol and legs. What are you guys trying to do to me?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stop and think about it - each moment of each day is the LAST moment for somebody somewhere around the globe.
Makes one feel better, doesn't it?

Well, it must not be my time, because I completed another post.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time. -Tyler Durden

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, 4 miserable long days of the DNC convention and then I die.................That figures.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If you treat everyone you care about like if it was the last time you would ever speak to or see them again, you shall have one less regret when the final day comes. JMHO.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> There are lots of real disasters to worry about, this is a non-starter.


Yeah, the worst would be the beast taking the White House, and the demonrats taking back congress.

I think an armed revolt may follow with scenario.

Acts of god may come, those I can accept, but not that bitch in charge.

I get sick to my stomach just thinking about it.

For one of our group, the end came last week, contracted pneumonia while in the hospital, 5 years younger than me.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SOCOM42, if today was your last you would only have to go to your maker explaining how Obama became President. You'd be exempt from explaining the deterioration of family values that lead to Hillary's Presidency. (Is this what the 60's started?)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Every time someone has given a date and/or time, they've been wrong.

Matthew 24:36 But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Didn't Hemingway mention something about for whom the bell tolls?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Its almost everyday, when I correspond with my wife or daughter, I say I love you and they respond in kind. Even if going out for a loaf of bread or to gas up the car. Just a habit we have gotten into. Loved ones and life is precious. jmo. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Didn't Hemingway mention something about for whom the bell tolls?


IIRC, "it tolls for me, not for thee".


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

IIRC, A Farewell to Arms, The Old Man and the Sea, and The Sun Also Rises, are part of today's classical Education. Not to mention that today's history includes the left wing version of Vietnam as undeniable fact. So how are you supposed to impart a lifetime of Love into a last minute of time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Two of those IIRC, are left leaning, anti war, much is subtle anti patriotic personal futility though.

Old man, Illustrates todays youth and their attitude, but without the evolution to manhood, results, today's metrosexuals.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Its almost everyday, when I correspond with my wife or daughter, I say I love you and they respond in kind. Even if going out for a loaf of bread or to gas up the car. Just a habit we have gotten into. Loved ones and life is precious. jmo. Thanks for the thread!


Every day when I leave the house I remind my wife how much I love her, it makes my day to see her smile.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Every day when I leave the house I remind my wife how much I love her, it makes my day to see her smile.


Amen.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Every day when I leave the house I remind my wife how much I love her, it makes my day to see her smile.


Perhaps it would be better to thank her for all the love and fulfillment that she gives you everyday? Then you can tell her how much her smile warms your day!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Perhaps it would be better to thank her for all the love and fulfillment that she gives you everyday? Then you can tell her how much her smile warms your day!


Your right


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually the phrase I use is, "Love you no measure".


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Actually the phrase I use is, "Love you no measure".


Seems to pale with Thank You for loving me without merit. JMHO


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> I don't buy into apocalyptic scenarios. I think we will perish in a more graduated, steady decline. I'll explain more on Monday lol.


Still a believer in economic collapse - this is certainly more gradual. I too do not believe in apocalyptic scenarios, but that doesn't keep me from prepping for them - god knows I've been wrong enough times in my life already and this may add to the list.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh brother.... Y'all wearing your special sneakers getting ready to catch a ride on a comet?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just had my farewell lunch. 3/4 pound Apple smoked pulled pork sandwich with a 32oz ice cold brew. 

Hopefully I'll get dinner before the end comes.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Oh brother.... Y'all wearing your special sneakers getting ready to catch a ride on a comet?


Nope, I thought it would be a fun excuse to have a very nice dinner and some Merlot. What are you going to be doing just in case?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Nope, I thought it would be a fun excuse to have a very nice dinner and some Merlot. What are you going to be doing just in case?


I'm cutting some apple wood tonight for a smoked a pork loin roast tomorrow. Stopping for booze on the way home. Pulling some garlic out of the dehydrator to make some homemade garlic salt tonight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My last day will be the last day. No man knows the number. We won't read the signs correctly until it is to late.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I thank God for every day he has given me, he will take me when it's time, I'm just passing through anyway....


Well said, rstanek, . . . fact is, . . . I thought it was worth quoting, . . . this time putting my name on it, . . . cause it's a "me too" scenario.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

M118LR said:


> Seems to pale with Thank You for loving me without merit. JMHO


Your opinion and a buck will get you a cup of coffee. jmho.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Your opinion and a buck will get you a cup of coffee. jmho.


Ask your wife and we can speak of it again.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You......never mind, your mind is too small and shallow. Most folks opinion.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Entering my mind is like going into a bad neighborhood, don't go there alone! Listen to what I have said and your relationship with your spouse shall blossom. She is the alpha and omega, until you realize that all your happiness revolves around her and the offspring's, you shall not be complete, JMHO.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> They're all in Philadelphia at the DNC.


Did they come in the back door?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Oh brother.... Y'all wearing your special sneakers getting ready to catch a ride on a comet?


I missed it again????


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

M118LR said:


> Entering my mind is like going into a bad neighborhood, don't go there alone! Listen to what I have said and your relationship with your spouse shall blossom. She is the alpha and omega, until you realize that all your happiness revolves around her and the offspring's, you shall not be complete, JMHO.


Thanks for this, I enjoy humor after a long day at work.


----------

